# Clunking on Hard Acceleration



## confutatis (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello everyone,

I've had my 2006 Pontiac GTO with 67000 miles on it for just a few weeks. Today I decided to turn down the radio and listen for odd sounds while shifting and accelerating. My stepson had said that he could hear a clunk in the backend when really popping on the gas. I tried this and heard this clunk as well. What might be the problem here? 

Now this is more difficult to explain, but I've noticed after long freeway drives that sometimes when I get off the ramp and sit for a light that when I start to move again, I hear and I think I feel as though one of the brakes might be sticking--yet, I'm not so sure that's it. It doesn't happen all the time and never while city driving. Anyone else experience anything like this, or am I becoming too hypersensitive to all these sounds?

David in OH


----------



## confutatis (Apr 28, 2015)

*The Clunk reveals itself...*

Well, now I know why there were several views and no replies: Apparently, about 90% of GTO owners have had or are having--like me--drive shaft issues. An inspection today revealed that my carrier bearing is bad and there is some play in the drive shaft.

Now until I figure out what to do (there seems to be arguments for one-piece replacements or that the carrier can be repaired without replacing the whole drive shaft--), can this car still be driven if I take it easy with it?

David in OH


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you drive easy you'll probably get by for a while.


----------

